

Ask YC: How much does your startup make per month? - mlLK

How much does your startup make per month? Also describe services rendered, and what phase your startup is in.<p>EDIT: Consider <i>startup</i> in the loosest terms; this could be any passive income streams as well.
======
patio11
Same story with the other forum I spend time on: everybody wants to hear the
numbers. Nobody wants to share.

I sell a wee little software application as a sideline. I also publish sales
stats and have since I started. You can find them all here:

<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/stats/sales-by-month>

Summary for terminally click-averse: first month (7/2006) was $25. Sales for
2008 are around $20k. My market has a funny business cycle so "per month"
tracking conceals as much as it reveals, but October (best month, typically)
was $2,450 and November (worst month, typically) was $1,700.

Services rendered: I sell something people want, where "people" are
overwhelmingly elementary school teachers, "something" is a program that makes
bingo cards, and "sell" means "transfer, in exchange for money".

Phase startup is in: we'll I'm sitting down with the VCs next week to discuss
a Series B round to... no, just kidding. Next week I'll probably also be
selling products to customers for money. Next year? I'm thinking selling
products to customers for money.

Incidentally, organic sales growth + pending second application = eventually
quit day job.

